# DIVERSITY VISA LOTTERY 2011 is open



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Our State Department Web site for the 2011 Diversity Visa Program (DV-2011) is now open. The entry submission period for DV-2011 is from 12:00PM EDT (GMT -4) on October 2, 2009 to 12:00PM EST (GMT -5) on November 30, 2009. The entry form will only be available for submission during this period and this period only. Entries will not be accepted through the U.S. Postal Service


Electronic Diversity Visa Lottery


----------



## subhuman (Oct 9, 2009)

do u think its just luck, or they choose aplicants by education or ...?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

subhuman said:


> do u think its just luck, or they choose aplicants by education or ...?


Just luck.


----------



## mudina (Oct 13, 2009)

Good luck everybody


----------



## Hammy (Jun 21, 2009)

*Lottery problem*

I have been trying to fill in the DV Lottery forms twice a day since it opened and each time I try to go on to the second page it says something like "cannot display the page". It also does this when i try to use the photo validator. I have tried it on two different pc's at different times of the day ..... any ideas please.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Hammy said:


> I have been trying to fill in the DV Lottery forms twice a day since it opened and each time I try to go on to the second page it says something like "cannot display the page". It also does this when i try to use the photo validator. I have tried it on two different pc's at different times of the day ..... any ideas please.


Try a different browser.


----------



## subhuman (Oct 9, 2009)

how do u take a photo?
by a photographer or yourself???


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

subhuman said:


> how do u take a photo?
> by a photographer or yourself???


You can do it yourself. There are instructions here: DoS Electronic Diversity Lottery System (EDV) 2011


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

*lottery*



Fatbrit said:


> Our State Department Web site for the 2011 Diversity Visa Program (DV-2011) is now open. The entry submission period for DV-2011 is from 12:00PM EDT (GMT -4) on October 2, 2009 to 12:00PM EST (GMT -5) on November 30, 2009. The entry form will only be available for submission during this period and this period only. Entries will not be accepted through the U.S. Postal Service
> 
> 
> Electronic Diversity Visa Lottery


Hi can you tell me is there a charge to enter the lottery? my daughter wanted to enter but was called and emailed by someone who said it would cost €185 to enter, is this normal or a scam? I thought it was free to enter the lottery . thanking you djam


----------



## Hammy (Jun 21, 2009)

dgjamison said:


> Hi can you tell me is there a charge to enter the lottery? my daughter wanted to enter but was called and emailed by someone who said it would cost €185 to enter, is this normal or a scam? I thought it was free to enter the lottery . thanking you djam


Its free, just follow the link Fatbrit put in the original post


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

thank you so I assume the companies asking for money are a scam?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

dgjamison said:


> thank you so I assume the companies asking for money are a scam?


Scam is a strong word. There are companies out there that will handle the filing of the application for the diversity lottery for you for a fee. If there is a reason you can't do the application yourself (say, no access to the necessary computer gear to submit electronically) you get what you pay for. But these companies are doing nothing you shouldn't be able to handle yourself.

The real scammers are the ones that insist they'll pay for your flight over "when" you win (and charge fees that easily cover the airline ticket) or that imply they have some sort of "in" to improve your chances.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Thank you Bev, I will let my daughter know, she can try and apply through this site
Djam


----------



## kitkatkoe (Nov 17, 2009)

*Country of Birth and Residency Issue*

Hello

I was technically born in the UK.. my family immigated to Australina when I was 5 years old... (Im now 41) 
I am an Australian citizen and have a Australian Passport... and I have NOT re entered the UK whatsoever since immigrating.. geez I dont even remember the place...
I am wanting to enter the lottery and just wondering if anyone can tell me as I have been a resident of Australia since being a child if this allocates me to enter the lottery as an Australian...


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

kitkatkoe said:


> Hello
> 
> I was technically born in the UK.. my family immigated to Australina when I was 5 years old... (Im now 41)
> I am an Australian citizen and have a Australian Passport... and I have NOT re entered the UK whatsoever since immigrating.. geez I dont even remember the place...
> I am wanting to enter the lottery and just wondering if anyone can tell me as I have been a resident of Australia since being a child if this allocates me to enter the lottery as an Australian...


You're not eligible from what you've told us. But are you married and, if so, where was your wife born?


----------



## pleasance (Nov 18, 2009)

I applied last year via my country of chargeability which is Hong Kong SAR. I was born there and immigrated to Canada as a child. Sadly, no luck. Can someone explain the numbers to me? 

The 2009 DV-Lottery had 75 winners, and the 2010 had even worse results, with only 49 winners. What do these numbers mean? Were there less people applying for 2010 than there were in 2009? 

I will be applying again this year, but I wanted to know if it's possible to re-use one's picture from last year's lottery application?


----------



## kitkatkoe (Nov 17, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> You're not eligible from what you've told us. But are you married and, if so, where was your wife born?



Nope not married.. my father is Irish.. but was living in the UK when i was born so thats out too...
It is no wonder so many people do the whole bogus marriage thing to live in the US... Unfortunately for me ... I am too much of a romantic to do that sort of thing lol


----------

